# "map" of cars on Canadian



## Ronnie1a (Jun 6, 2013)

Somewhere, someplace, I saw a layout of the different cars on the Canadian, where the rooms are on the sleepers, etc. Now I cannot find it. Can anyone help with a website?


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 6, 2013)

VIA's website is really hard to navigate, but this page has what you need.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/explore-our-destinations/trains/rockies-and-pacific/toronto-vancouver-canadian/classes-and-trains-cars


----------



## Ronnie1a (Jun 6, 2013)

That's it. Thank you.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jun 6, 2013)

There's also this link to "Our Fleet"......the Canadian's cars are listed as "HEP" equipment:

http://www.viarail.ca/en/about-via-rail/our-fleet


----------



## DET63 (Jun 6, 2013)

Manor sleeping car:





Chateau sleeping car:







Park car:





All of these and more at Toronto-Vancouver train - Classes and train cars =>Classes and train cars => Sleeper Plus class (you may be able to skip a few of the tab-links on the page that VIA seems to enjoy making you wade through).


----------

